# Seeking Tax Adviser Malaga



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I am looking for a good English speaking tax adviser. I am planning to take a long term let from September and would really like to get some good professional tax advice. 

Can anyone recommend somebody they have used in the Malaga area (Alhaurin, Coin, Mijas, Benalmadena, Torremolinos)?


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Maria Jose Huvilla Vargas

cohesa consulting 


www cohesa.es 
in Coin.
She is used by all the expats in the know!

She is a qualified accountant but also works as a gestoria for lots of things!
(She handled our house purchase  

Good luck


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

susanspain said:


> Maria Jose Huvilla Vargas
> 
> cohesa consulting
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.


----------

